# Heron 16 tohatsu 60 prop recommendation



## Captgary (Apr 8, 2020)

I have a heron 16 in the build process.Any suggestion for ss prop with a 60 tohatsu.Decent hole shot and modest top end.Standard load with tm...two batteries and my son with me.We together around 340#.Any thoughts greatly appreciated.Can't wait to git-r-done.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Can't go wrong with a Foreman prop on the Tohatsu in that range.


----------



## Bubbarjh (May 20, 2021)

Did you ever find a good prop??


----------



## Captgary (Apr 8, 2020)

Bubbarjh said:


> Did you ever find a good prop??


HAVE ON ORDER A PT SCB3 10.37X15


----------



## Captgary (Apr 8, 2020)

Captgary said:


> HAVE ON ORDER A PT SCB3 10.37X15


tried the scb3,seems to jump up a little quicker but lost 3-4 mph top end and still just 5600,any trim up just causes porpoising. o.e stock aluminum was pretty good all around 11x16 wot 5600 and 39 mph.may try something else.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

You didn’t mention where you fish or how far you run so it’s hard to recommend a prop. But your rpms tell me there’s more left. You should be hitting 5800/6000 rpms. What hole is your motor hung?

I’ve found the best performance with the SCB/YBS prop when the motor is mounted on the 3rd hole. Other props I’ll run on different motor heights. 
If you raise the motor and decide to stick with the SCB I recommend going up in pitch to 16 or possibly 17. 

You can always call Ken at Prop Gods in Tampa.


----------



## Captgary (Apr 8, 2020)

Salt said:


> You didn’t mention where you fish or how far you run so it’s hard to recommend a prop. But your rpms tell me there’s more left. You should be hitting 5800/6000 rpms. What hole is your motor hung?
> 
> I’ve found the best performance with the SCB/YBS prop when the motor is mounted on the 3rd hole. Other props I’ll run on different motor heights.
> If you raise the motor and decide to stick with the SCB I recommend going up in pitch to 16 or possibly 17.
> ...


THANKS I WILL LOK AT THAT WHEN I GET HOME TONITE.I DONT RUN BUT A MILE OR SO TO MY SPOTS IN SEBASTIAN AREA IN FLORIDA.AND AM NEVER STRANDED IN SHALLOW WATER FOR A LONG DISTANCE OR NEED TO RUN ANY DISTANCE IN SKINNY WATER.WILL REPLAY BACK THIS EVENING.THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Captgary said:


> THANKS I WILL LOK AT THAT WHEN I GET HOME TONITE.I DONT RUN BUT A MILE OR SO TO MY SPOTS IN SEBASTIAN AREA IN FLORIDA.AND AM NEVER STRANDED IN SHALLOW WATER FOR A LONG DISTANCE OR NEED TO RUN ANY DISTANCE IN SKINNY WATER.WILL REPLAY BACK THIS EVENING.THANKS AGAIN


No need to yell Captain Gary. 🤓


----------

